# Topless Coffee Shop Proposed For Small Town



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Motel May Offer New Way To Start Day_

A one-time motel in a small central Maine town could soon be offering an eye-opening way to start the day -- topless coffee shop waitresses.

The Vassalboro Planning Board on Tuesday will consider a business permit request for a topless coffee shop at the site of the former Grand View Motel on busy Route 3.

The one-story building has also been the home to several other business ventures, most recently Mac Daddy's Pub at the Fat Cat Grille, which closed three or four years ago.
Neighbors have mixed opinions. Some say Vassalboro is a rural town and that a topless coffee shop would bring the wrong crowd. But others say they'd like to see a business make a go of it there.

Donald Crabtree of Ellsworth, who has applied for the business permit, told the Kennebec Journal that he didn't want to discuss his plan until after the planning board meets.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/18412375/detail.html


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, could I get a Jelly Stick and two Honeydew Munchkins please!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe there is already a top-less donut shop there.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Just don't ask for milk in your coffee!:blink:


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

I will say it again...I love Maine!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Do guys have to have tits involved in *everything*?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> I believe there is already a top-less donut shop there.


Ok I will ask, WHERE THE HELL IS IT??!!!!



NewEngland2007 said:


> Do guys have to have tits involved in *everything*?


And the surprise answer is....... *YES*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.boston.com/travel/explor.../12/11/where_the_square_is_a_triangle/?page=1

The topless doughnut shop, part of an adult center called Platinum Plus, looks more like a plush nightclub lounge than a morning breakfast spot. But it's open Monday through Saturday, 6-11 a.m., and it does sell doughnuts, $1.50 apiece. They don't make their own, though, a young blonde woman called ''La Bomba" told me when I finally mustered the nerve to go in. When I asked who does, she giggled and said, ''It's a secret."


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I became intrigued when I saw the title of the thread. However, I was dismayed when I learned the place is located in Maine. It probably looks like these broads are smuggling Bigfoot in their twats.

EDIT: I take that back: http://www.theplatinumplus.com/ViewCategory-44.html


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

speaking of topless chicks...have you guys heard of wicked weasel? it's expensive to be a topless chick! haha


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice!

http://wickedweasel.com/


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Do guys have to have tits involved in *everything*?


*YES!!!*


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

That's excellent!!! lmao


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Matty just check out the website...that will help fuel the fire.


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Holy shit it's a category 5 Punami, Im going to order a catalog.......for the wife :naughty: My favorite or should I say favourite part is go to knickers and click browse all on the lower right.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I wanna know how much that tattoo hurt to get....ya know which one I'm talkin about!

I totally want a tee shirt though


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Why does Watching the Wicked Weasel Web Site make my Weasel feel Wicked!
Say five times fast.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

kttref said:


> I totally want a tee shirt though


Same here.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I would like a tee shirt also, with the lovely Miss Jae inside it!!!!!( please refer to ww bikini contest photos)
Or possibly the enchanting Nevena! (please click models)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmmmm, I thought those galleries were kinda like Hustlers Girl next Door (Trailer Park edition)


You would know....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmmmm, I thought those galleries were kinda like Hustlers Girl next Door (Trailer Park edition)


That's my favorite edition DD.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Topless Coffee Shop Approved After Rousing Debate*

*'Best Part Of Waking Up' May Not Be Coffee In Vassalboro*

*VASSALBORO, Maine -- *Planning officials in Vassalboro unanimously approved Tuesday evening a proposal for a topless coffee shop in their rural town.

The planning board reviewed the application and deemed it meets all of the ordinances regarding traffic, parking and lighting. The panel voted 5-0 late Tuesday to approve the project.

The proposed topless coffee shop would take over the former Mac Daddy's Pub at the Fat Cat Grille along busy Route 3. What used to be the Grand View Motel, an Ellsworth businessman hopes customers will come inside for a view.
The owner kept a low-profile until Tuesday's meeting. There have been restaurants and bars, but the building -- with its log-cabin façade -- remained empty for four years.

Vassalboro is the kind of rural town where wild turkeys run, and some longtime residents like Debbie Jordan said Monday they prefer not to have a topless coffee shop move in.

"We just found out about it this morning and we are opposed to it," she said. "It's not going to bring in a good crowd, and we've had those kinds of things in the past with it being a bar and it can get very loud."

Not everyone in the small town thought the proposal was a bad idea. Some neighbors said a former business at the same location used to bring in female dancers from time to time without any problems.

"I say, bring the money in," said Kevin Goodrich, a resident. "People need jobs and it's a good place to go. The economy's not very good right now, so why not do it?"

The planning board has no jurisdiction over employee attire, and there is no ordinance in Vassalboro that prohibits adult entertainment.

http://www.wmtw.com/news/18417928/detail.html


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> Just don't ask for milk in your coffee!:blink:


You should be fine as long as PETA doesn't get into the coffee business.

What happens when leftie lonnies collide...
http://www.wptz.com/news/17539127/detail.html


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

For the record, there is nothing in Vassalboro, other than the Maine Criminal Justice Academy (only police academy in the state).

Could make up for not seeing the wife a week at a time, til she asks how much coffee you drink before PT everyday!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

DAMN...........


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> I was just up in Maine with my buddy from Vassalboro, he was saying things are looking good for the topless coffee shop, just waiting for the final OK from the town...I'll be making more frequent trips up North at that rate!


It was approved.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> It was approved.


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought you would take a motor boat trip!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

MDSP2597 said:


> I thought you would take a motor boat trip!


Bbbbbbbbrrrrrrroooooooonnnnnnnsssssskkkkkkiiiiiii!


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

That was the very scene I had in mind!!!! LOL! You old sailor you!


----------

